# Problem Backing up IMEI USCC



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anyone been successfully backing their USCC phones IMEI with QPST?

I have copied the steps spelled out here: http://rootzwiki.com...st-us-variants/ multiple times with zero luck.

Every time it stops at 16% and says "Roaming Lists could not be read."

I have tried different USB ports, computers - always the same thing. I am using a stock rooted ROM.

If someone has been able to make it work could you please share how or does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone tried it. I'm sure we'll need to get this figured out once we get custom ROMs (other than stock) going for this. If you get it, could you please post back to provide how you did it?

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

I sure will but I'm stumped at this point.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

WoundTight said:


> I sure will but I'm stumped at this point.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


I have no idea on this particular issue as I have a Verizon phone. I hear it affects the Sprint models as well. I assume it has to do with your particular NV in some way, shape or form, as I know your radio/roaming updates are different than how they are received on a d2vzw/d2att (and I assume d2tmo - although I haven't heard of that particularly). If you try going into the NV Item viewer is it able to pull the files that way? Just wondering if you would even be able to edit your IMEI by entering it manually (that can end up with the roaming issue, but some piece of mind is better than none, right?)


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

I do get an incomplete file which contains the 16% that does back up. Unfortunately the IMEI portion isn't in it. I have little experience using QPST but I do appreciate your suggestions and will give it a try.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

WoundTight said:


> I do get an incomplete file which contains the 16% that does back up. Unfortunately the IMEI portion isn't in it. I have little experience using QPST but I do appreciate your suggestions and will give it a try.


Any luck?

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## sgthwjack (Mar 3, 2012)

I had this same problem on my Sprint GS III and finally used this method and it worked where QPST would not.Haven't tried a restore yet though.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1804117


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you sgthwjack I can confirm it backed up my USCC phone.

Only thing different USCC users need to make this to work is:

Dial **#22745927* . Choose the option to enable the Hidden Menu. After that go back to the dialer and dial **#7284#*. Once in the menu, choose the option for *USBSettingsMenu*, then choose the option *RMNET+DM+MODEM*.

From there follow the instructions at the link you posted above.

When finished don't forget to go into your phone hidden menu again and change *RMNET+DM+MODEM* mode back to *MTP + ADB* so you can use it to access the phone storage again.

I recommend watching the video but instead of only backing up the IMEI only you should backup everything which is the default setting.

Again thank you for this method for some reason QPST wouldn't work on my phone.


----------



## sgthwjack (Mar 3, 2012)

WoundTight said:


> Thank you sgthwjack I can confirm it backed up my USCC phone.
> 
> Only thing different USCC users need to make this to work is:
> 
> ...


Most welcome, glad I could help!


----------

